
Improving the React Repository Infrastructure - marvinpinto
https://reactjs.org/blog/2017/12/15/improving-the-repository-infrastructure.html
======
seattle_spring
Lots of good stuff in here. Shared it with my company, as it has advice that's
not just applicable to front end repositories.

